# All right Erica, behind in the weekly foal pictures,



## Frankie (Jul 9, 2008)

Geeze,,,,,,,,no foal fix yet again today.









Long day at work, come home, get on the forum to get a foal fix so at least PART of my day goes well,

and NO pictures. OH!

Maybe the weekly thing was just too much,,,,,,,I say we go monthly?

Erica can stay busy,,,,,,and we can still get our fix!!!!!!

Maybe???????

We really are just kidding Erica,,,,,,,,but we do enjoy your babies!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 9, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing photos as well


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

It's always a treat to see her babies!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah Im chiming in I havent seen any new foal pics yet either! Wheres the pic?


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe a little overo bump here


----------



## Erica (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes way, way behind........

But I do have 9 foals up being weaned as of yesterday......and they all got VERY, VERY rough clips to cool them off as it was over 100 again yesterday.

I have to get 9 horses clipped today for a show; but then I think I'm taking a break and letting the horses rest before Nationals so will have time to get them decently clipped and some shots on an upcoming weekend.

Have 5 more to wean but they need to wait about 3-4 more weeks and I can wean them all together as a group.

I did take some pictures of some horses just out in the pasture yesterday......Fat, sassy mares.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Im looking forward to photos



Are all foals sold besides the keepers?


----------



## Frankie (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ShaunaL (Jul 14, 2008)

Patience, patience, patience... ok, I can't be patient!! Can't wait to see new pics and maybe there will be a special little bay girl in there too??????


----------



## midnight star stables (Jul 15, 2008)

Think overo


----------



## Leeana (Jul 15, 2008)

I would like to put in a special request to see Take Me To The Top ...that filly i think is my faverit so far



.


----------



## Erica (Jul 16, 2008)

No foal pictures but after I get home from this weekend I plan on getting them clipped and shot (at least the ones that are weaned)

Anxious to get them clipped and photograph them, love all of them and several of them are just really looking





Have - Topper, Turner, Too Much, KnockU, Meme, Atty, Besty, Chiquita, Echo and Tequila to do hopefully next weekend





But for some pictures that I found that I took recently of mostly broodmares......who are living a the pasture life doing what they want, when they want, and eating all the grass they want, but they have shedded off so nicely.

Talker - show filly with several Grand this year, out enjoying some play time






broodmares in all their fat, sassy, we don't care glory



Just 45-60 days gestation here

Glory






Amy






Kitty






Some two year old mares out just living the life of freedom as well

Mary






PQ






Memoir (I just love her ears) w/PQ in background






Awesome






Then for overo........just a snapshot I found on this camera card, taken last month of Looker








> Are all foals sold besides the keepers?


Leeana

Several have sold, I have 5 that I am keeping (or plans to keep......at least 3 of them are staying no way I'm getting talked out of them), have 3 more that I am contemplating offering as no way I can fit all of them on my show strings and they are so beautiful to be sitting in my fields just growing up .....so maybe I can find time soon to do nice clipped pictures of them to showcase their potential and maybe get them in a show barn that has room for them.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice



, you can tell Glory and Jesse are paternal siblings, both have "that" look to them



.



> Leeana
> Several have sold, I have 5 that I am keeping (or plans to keep......at least 3 of them are staying no way I'm getting talked out of them), have 3 more that I am contemplating offering as no way I can fit all of them on my show strings and they are so beautiful to be sitting in my fields just growing up .....so maybe I can find time soon to do nice clipped pictures of them to showcase their potential and maybe get them in a show barn that has room for them.


Hey i have room, plenty of it infact


----------



## Devon (Jul 16, 2008)

Very Nice





Who is glory bred to? I am in love!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for making us happy while waiting for foal pictures,,,,very nice of you!

Like Glory a lot,,,,,,very nice






Mary is very nice as well. I don't recall seeing her, did she show at all?

I have seen a lot of your pictures, don't recall seeing those back grounds before. Different pasture you were in? Never noticed the house, or the woods, or the little wooden gate. Looks nice.

THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice pictures, nice mares. Im so jealous of your green its so dry in Colorado.


----------



## Erica (Jul 17, 2008)

> Thanks for making us happy while waiting for foal pictures,,,,very nice of you!Like Glory a lot,,,,,,very nice Mary is very nice as well. I don't recall seeing her, did she show at all?
> 
> I have seen a lot of your pictures, don't recall seeing those back grounds before. Different pasture you were in? Never noticed the house, or the woods, or the little wooden gate. Looks nice.
> 
> THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!



All the pictures (besides the one with Looker - that ones at my house, in one of the smaller paddocks) but the others are just down the road a hop and skip at my grandads...

I keep all my younger mares that I'm not breeding yet down there, as well as this time of year I take the mares that don't have foals at side that are vet checked in foal down there as well.


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2008)

So easy on the eyes and look at Memoir all grown up!!!!



:wub


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 19, 2008)

Is that motion blur or are Talker's legs really that fine? Wow! You can add me to the Glory fanclub too.


----------

